# Need food suggestions



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions for a good dry food that is grain and potato free. We feed THK at night but dry in the am due to cost. Thank you


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

check out dogfoodanalysis.com 
the natures variety instinct chicken looks good


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost is a good site to look for foods. Get the top rated food that you can. 

I'd look at Fromm if you are looking at price and quality. Acana is good too, but a bit more expensive.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I like both Fromm and Acana. They are both affordable and they are great foods


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestions. We did NVI LID for a while and he didn't scratch on it but I keep reading such negative things about the ash level in NVI. Unfortunately both Fromm and Acana have potato - when we tried Acana he was a mess  He also scratched on Ziwipeak. Right now we are trying Darford Zero G the whitefish formula but he just does not want to eat it. My other chi gets Nutrisource grain free lamb in the am I might have to try that again


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Since I can't feed anything with potato which of these foods/companies do you think is best? I think Nutrisource, Darford and Canine Caviar have never had recalls:
Nature's Variety Instinct
Nutrisource Grain Free
Canine Caviar Grain Free
Darford Zero/G 
Horizon Legacy
Earthborn 

It seems like all the potato free foods are a little pea heavy. I'm not sure if I should just try a grain inclusive food


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Have you heard of Brother's Complete? They have a potato free formula, and you can order samples also. I never tried it personally but I talked to a lady that feed her pugs this brand and she recommends and likes it.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks I have looked at brothers but the ingredients seems comparable to the others I've mentioned except a LOT of expensive - its $23 for a 5lb bag plus shipping! But I might end up having to try the allergy formula:
Turkey meal, peas, dried eggs, tapioca, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Menhaden fish meal, dried chicken liver, pumpkin, flaxseed, alfalfa meal, dried carrots, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, DL-methionine, L-lysine, taurine, mixed Tocopherols, rosemary extract, green tea extract, lecithin, Vitamin A supplement, Vitamin D3 supplement, Vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, niacin, folic acid, biotin, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin, L-ascorbyl 2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C activity), zinc proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite, cobalt carbonate, Vitamin B12 supplement, organic branched inulin/FOS, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, Amylase (Aspergillus oryzae), Protease (Aspergillus oryzae), Cellulase (Trichoderma reesei), Lactase (Aspergillus oryzae), Hemicellulase (Trichoderma reesei), Lipase (Aspergillus oryzae).
It just doesn't seem to have much meat in there either


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Do you know what he is actually allergic to? Have you considered raw, even just as a temporary measure while you figure out what he can and can't tolerate?


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

He is allergic to white potato, venison, corn, wheat. He also seems to be sensitive to chicken and duck. He also has seasonal allergies  We have tried raw - he just refuses to eat it. We did premade NVI, Stella and Chewy's, Bravo and tried PMR but he's such a gulper we have had a few scares of him choking. His allergies have been under control since I took out potato but I'm just trying to find the best food that I can feed to both of them that is also affordable. we do THK for dinner but it's expensive so I try to do some morning feedings with dry food and I also have 2 kitties to feed and cat food is freaking expensive (they eat canned and stella and chewy's freeze dried) He really sees to do fine on any food that is white potato free


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry, didn't read the thread struggling to see straight at the minute but just wanted to say, for my money, it doesn't get any better than ZiwiPeak


----------

